# The Future of TOP GEAR



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is reported on BBC News 24 the future of Top Gear is under review!

For fuck sake Hamster has had an accident, but this should not jeopardise the program's future, especially as he is pulling through.

When journalists are killed whilst reporting from (say) Iraq, we dont see uproar saying that the News should be taken of the air!!!

BBC get fucking real, Top Gear is one of your best entertainment programs, drawing worldwide admiration and coverage.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Posted already but appropriate here.......



jacTT225 said:


> Quentin Wilson summing up very well why Top Gear should continue - well said Quentin!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/nolavconsole/ukfs ... 369774.stm


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'd say take it off air - the format is getting alittle tired as they are clearly lacking in ideas of what to do next. How many times will we see JC race RH JM, do up/do silly things to caravans, convert old motors and see a "celeb" do a lap around a track. [smiley=sleeping.gif]

Maybe the BBC have been planning to axe it - they can now just bury that decision under the news of this accident.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Best thing on telly, ok not everything they do is spot on but its better than another fucking reality show, soap or repeat


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

saint said:


> the format is getting alittle tired as they are clearly lacking in ideas of what to do next


I agree with that ... but I'd still rather have tiredTopGear than noTopGear. I've criticised it too ... but still watch it whenever it's on.

It would be too ironic really, JC gives all the chat about the nanny state taking over ... and then when a TG presenter has an accident, it gets taken off air. Particularly if Richard Hammond really is making a good recovery.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You'd all best sign this :

http://www.petitiononline.com/tg100/petition.html


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

FFS!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

P.S if Top Gear is binned could you consider bringing back Top of the Pops...........Please :roll:

Sorry but 95% of TG is [smiley=zzz.gif] There are only so many caravans / volvos and knackered ex supercars you can stomach being blown up, The TG crew obviously think it's still Wack and totally sick dude [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> Best thing on telly, ok not everything they do is spot on but its better than another fucking reality show, soap or repeat


Got to agree with you 100% Rich


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> You'd all best sign this :
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/tg100/petition.html


Well I would do - but I'm wary these kind of onlilne petitions are just there to harvest live email addresses for list-building purposes ...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> Best thing on telly, ok not everything they do is spot on but its better than another fucking reality show, soap or repeat


Agreed! It's one of the very few things I enjoy watching on TV.

There is so much utter cr*p on TV nowadays, and despite Top Gear's now fairly old formula, it is still, IMHO, head and shoulders above most of the other nonsense on the box.

Judging by the response from the general public to Hammond's accident, there appears to be a very large number of people out there who seem to think Top Gear is a good thing.

Clarkson's article in the today's Sunday Times is interesting reading;

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 12,00.html


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Clarkson's article in the today's Sunday Times is interesting reading;
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 12,00.html


Another excellent article from Mr C. He might be a bigoted, intolerant, grumpy old git, but he also - to my ears - talks a lot of sense.

"On Thursday one of the team said rather menacingly: â€œWith a crash of this magnitude someoneâ€™s head has to roll . . .â€ "

"Stephen Fry recently said were the two most dangerous words in the English language: health and safety"

"How can blaming someone help? We just need to make sure the little guy keeps getting better and that when he does, he can get back in a car, get back into Top Gear, and go 316mph."

Nannys should push little kids around parks in prams. They shouldn't try to run states. The "someone to blame" culture is something that we've imported from the US, mainly for the benefit of lawyers. Bring back import controls (and definitive pest control for the lawyers).


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

If they scrap Top Gear what are we petrolheads left with?

Fifth Gear - better than nothing I suppose.

Driven - hasn't been on for ages so clearly Channel 4 have lost interest in us.

Pulling Power - pretty poor programme and it seems to be shoved on at strange times as if ITV are embarassed by it.

If you rely on Freeview you've even lost Men and Motors where I remember first seeing Richard Hammond a few years ago and thinking that he seemed destined for greater things.

Is there anything else?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Best show the guys did was the mini with the ski slope 8) .

Hope they do keep it going even I love the show, find it really entertaining and funny


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Right lets get as many cars from here in front of the BBC filmcrew outside LGI then rev the bollocks off them for 5 minutes in protest at a possible TG axe.

Daily Mail journo gave me his business card on Saturday, im sure he would like to cover that hehe.

Bring your TV Licenses, we can burn em in front of the cameras. :lol:

Anyone knows anyone at other car clubs/sites, get em to come too.

Should be entertaining eh.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> I switched our footy practice from Sundays to Thursdays specifically because all the lads moaned they had to record TG, including me.
> 
> If they take it off air, which I doubt, they can stick their TV License up their Electric Hybrid exhaust pipes. I only pay it for TG and anything David Attenborough has breathed on. Even with the drag factor of EastBastardEnders they alone make the license worth it.
> 
> ...


LOL :lol: :lol: You're on form today, Leg.

If the hospital bugs don't kill the the patients, the exhaust fumes will. :lol:

Totally agree about the licence fee etc. David Attenborough's stuff is, IMO, excellent.

TV nowadays is fill of sh*t like soap opera's, reality TV and other sh*t like X-Factor, which should be renamed who gives a 4 X Factor, and ref*ckingpeats.

I hope the TV in Canada is better. :wink:

Like you, I doubt very much the Beeb will take TG off-air.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Too late, Leg. I've already quoted you. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > I switched our footy practice from Sundays to Thursdays specifically because all the lads moaned they had to record TG, including me.
> ...


Oops edited that cos I thought I waffled on a bit, same sentiment tho. Im serious, lets get down there! Otherwise they may spend the budget on an Eastenders spin off 'Whining Cockernees on Tour'!!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Leg said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


I'm all for it. Do you think they'll let us visit Hammond while we're down there? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > The Silver Surfer said:
> ...


No, but with a blueflame, carbon box and V6, im pretty sure he will hear us.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

fastasflip said:


> P.S if Top Gear is binned could you consider bringing back Top of the Pops...........Please :roll:


Off thread - 
According to the paper they are in October under the guise of TOTP2


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Smell the Latte Fleece Wearers!

TG is about as likely to be immediately scrapped as Tony Blair is likely to have another term as PM.

The Hammond accident as been just the best publicity for the already succesful program. Higher viewings are now a certainty for the new series. The BBC ultimately chases the ratings. They won't walk away from TG.

Expect a little lip service about H&S, then business as usual.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont see why this should change topgear. What happened, happened.


----------

